# Weight gain with twin pregnancy - Please help!!!



## beckyboo1980

Please reassure me that I'm not on my own.
I am currently 20 weeks with twins and have already put on 2 stone - 28lbs. So scared that I am gaining weight too quickly and will end up the size of a house by the time i have my twins.
Please could you tell me how much weight you had put on by 20 weeks and then how much by the time you had your twins.
I've been so focused on resting and eating adequately after years of yo-yo dieting but now I am starting to panic - doesn't help that everyone keeps commenting on how huge I am - never know quite how to take it!!!
Thank you lovely ladies
Beckyboo
XXX


----------



## _Vicky_

weellllll I am a yo yo dieter too (historically 14 ish went up to size 24 then down to size 8 and stuck there for three years - then got pregnant) - I did eat for three - just rested and ate basically. I gained 5 stone - three came of VERY quickly but I am still carrying the last two - believe me just grabbing anything is a challenge when they are tiny and the quickest option isnt always the healthiest. I only BF for four weeks too. 

I think if you are only eating what you need not what you want then dont worry about the weight gain - I gained three stone of baby and two stone of kitkats!!!!!!!!

Even if you do do like me then its not the end of the world - you just have to work harder to get it off in the months/years to come

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## apple84

I'm only 9 weeks and am already up 8lbs. I was worried about this before I knew it was twins, but now I'm ok with it. Last time I gained almost 60lbs (even while on a diabetic diet for 4 months!), but I lost it all by his first birthday. So what if I gain 70 this time? I'll lose it all again.


----------



## Annie18

Hi, im 18 weeks and have put over a stone on already, so don't worry xx


----------



## mamato2more

at that point, I'd put on 20lbs


----------



## knitbit

I'm up about 16 lbs at 20 weeks. My appetite has been funny, so i added protein shakes a few weeks ago. The perinatologist wants me to gain at least 40. His nurse told me that women who actually gain more tend to have better outcomes. I think it's more of a concern if you aren't gaining enough. Maybe just ignore the scale a while and just focus on eating healthy. Lots of nutrients, calcium, and protein.


----------



## girl19722

I've gained 18lbs at 25 weeks but was heavier than I needed to be at the start so am trying to control it.

x


----------



## Wind

I have you beat by 10 pounds. I just got back from my 20 week appointment and I have gained 38 pounds so far. I'm not real happy about it, but there's not a whole lot I can do about it. The doctor isn't concerned that I'm eating too much, he's concerned about fluid retention.


----------



## vineyard

28 pounds at 20 weeks is JUST FINE! Research shows that the singlemost determiner of preterm labor with twins is maternal weight gain. I had gained 20 lbs at that point and put on 42 lbs total. Walked out of the hospital only 10 lbs up. Lost that 10 lbs in 2 months.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I have gained 10 lbs by week 15 so far..But I am gaining much more steadily now. I gained 40 with my previous pregnancy...so I figure I'll gain that or more with this one.

You will do just fine no matter what you gain! You just work hard to get it off..and with all the mommy'ing we will be doing, I'm sure it'll come off eventually lol


----------



## AmandaAnn

I've gained about 30 lbs in 28 weeks. Like others said, I think weight gain is looked at differently in twin pregnancies...much more important we gain enough to reduce preterm labor. But as someone who was heavy prepregnancy, I know it's a struggle.


----------



## raquel1980

I think I'd put on about 10lbs by 20 weeks I think but I was trying to control it as I was a bit porky pre-pregnancy.


----------



## tripletsOMG

My 3 previous (singletons) pregnancy I gained 70lbs Started @ 130. Now my prepreg weight was 125 and I'm 10wks with multiples and barely at 129. Which is crazy b/c I eat everything insight plus ensure and/or protien shakes. Who knows.


----------



## Ebony84

Hi there, I don't know how much I weighed at 20 weeks, as I refused to weigh myself..being a yo yo dieter all my life (since my late teens anyway) I didn't want to get hung up about stepping on the scales every morning and with my extreme hunger all the time I knew I would be fighting a loosing battle. 
I did build up the courage the other day to weigh myself.... And I weighed 12 stone 12, not far from 13 stone! (35 wks plus 2 pregnant)
I was around the 9 stone Mark before getting pregnant, I'm now heavier than my OH! Sooo that's about 4 stone I've put on OMG! 
I just hope to god that I lose it all, as people keep saying "with all that running around after the twins you'l be back to your normal weight in no time"
Hope there's some truth in that! Or will it be the case of grab anything, good or bad? 
And just to add to that I'm only 5 ft 2 and my belly measures just over 4 ft wide... Picture that! 
:flower: xx


----------



## Double_bump

I'd put on 1st 4lb at about 29 weeks but I think that includes losing some weight in first few weeks when I lost my appetite so hopefully not too bad?? X


----------

